# Iphone 6 or 7 phone plan



## Bechard (Jan 21, 2017)

I have someone in my family looking to get a new phone. She is currently with Telus and pays about $50 a month for 1 gig of data and the basic talk package. Her contract is up and she would like to upgrade. Is anyone aware of any good deals on plans in the $60 range. Hoping to get a bit more than 1 gig of data and not pay an arm and a leg for the phone itself.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Koodo (cheap(er)) Telus usually has good deals. 

Freedom Mobile is good too.
https://www.freedommobile.ca/


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Fido is also pretty competitive. Price and coverage are on par with Koodo in our area.

Freedom Mobile (formerly Wind) had the best price when we shopped around but my son's experience was that coverage was spotty in the rural areas of Alberta. (Don't know about other parts of the country).

We purchase our iPhones unlocked from Apple and use them as smartphones for at least three years. Then we put them to secondary use. My old 2010 iPhone 4 is a GPS and music player in my vehicle.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Check if the person is eligible for a "corporate plan" (paid by the employee for personal use) at either Rogers, Telus or Bell.

Many people working for corporations, gov entity are eligible...

You can get 30% off the price of "public" plans with such promotion.

It might be beneficial in that case to pick a 2 year contract.

An information missing is your province. Plan prices vary depending on the province. More competition in Quebec, Manitoba and Saskatchewan for example.

See thread on Redflagdeals for Telus corp plans: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/telus-canada-wide-corporate-cell-plan-govt-employees-1435742/28/

See thread on Redflagdeals for Rogers Corp plans: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/roge...-excludes-corp-350-plan-discussion-1907341/7/

*Not applicable in your case since she is with Telus currently:* (no affiliation)
Telus currently offers an extra $300 off for new Telus clients buying an iPhone 7, so you get a $800 subsidy over 2 years (instead of $500), only for corp clients 

Telus currently offers an extra $400 off for new Telus clients buying an iPhone 6s or 6s Plus, or Android phones, so you get a $900 subsidy over 2 years (instead of $500), only for corp clients.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The Koodo MB/SK plans were widely known as the best in Canada and I used that for years (some hoops to jump through to get it outside MB/SK) I found the discount carriers to be better to deal with than the major brands

Recently many of us on the Koodo plans have switched to pre-paid Public mobile sim-only service. For example your 1GB per month + basic talk could instead be 6GB/3 months, unlimited text and provincial talk for $120 (3 months) + $15 for 400 mins long distance (doesn't expire)

1) 90 day plans with better prices and data that doesn't expire monthly

2) Add ons don't expire (long distance minutes, data add ons etc)

3) Pre paid so you don't get sideswiped with obscene overage charges

4) Additional monthly discounts for loyalty, auto pay, referrals and using the forums

5) Future promos are available to current customers, grandfathered, and no bs contracts

The only downside if it matters to you is that the customer service is done on forums online, hence the name Public Mobile. I like this because it not only lowers the price but I also much prefer a forum to waiting on hold for clueless call centre reps to read me a sales script


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing m3s.

Public Mobile $120 for 3 months is a great price available everywhere. The person could buy a used iPhone 6 or iPhone 6s upfront and then pay that reasonable price.

_______

For other deals that might involve a "subsidy" for the iPhone, knowing Bechard's family member location is important.

In Quebec, with BYOP price at Rogers (with 30% rebate being employed by a eligible employer), I pay $39.90 per month + taxes ($57 customer price for BYOP - 30% rebate) for 7GB per month + provincial talk, bring your own phone (BYOP).

Wife pays $50.40 per month + taxes ($72 customer price - 30% rebate) for 7 GB per month + provincial talk, with a $825 subsidy on iPhone7 for 24 months commitment.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Another vote for Public Mobile. It's $40/month ($38 if you set up autopay) for unlimited talk, text, and 2 gb of data. They are owned by Telus and use the same network. But with PM you have to provide your own phone as they do not sell subsidized phones like Telus does.

Freedom Mobile is another option if you live in a city covered by their network. They don't have good coverage in rural areas or smaller towns.


----------

